# Yanmar YM 1700



## JCM (Oct 21, 2020)

I bought a Yanmar YM 1700 two months ago & have been making some improvements & performing the overall maintenance. I purchased a temperature gauge to add to the dashboard, dealer said the probe would go in the block where the old sending unit for the red light in the dash is. It will not fit there. I found another plug on the lower portion of the block a few inches past where the lower radiator hose connects to the block. I tried to put it there & it is not the correct size either. The dealer didn't know about that port hole & doesn't have any answers for me. Can anyone tell me more about this problem & I'm willing to purchase another gauge if necessary but it needs to be 2" in diameter to fit the hole I drilled in the dash for this one.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

16mmx1.5 threads needed. https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/TGA-M.htm

If you click in the kit you will see it fits a 2" hole.


----------



## JCM (Oct 21, 2020)

winston said:


> 16mmx1.5 threads needed. https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/TGA-M.htm
> 
> If you click in the kit you will see it fits a 2" hole.


The gauge is 2” diameter & I mounted it the dash already but when I removed the sending unit from the block the probe will not fit in that hole.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

JCM said:


> The gauge is 2” diameter & I mounted it the dash already but when I removed the sending unit from the block the probe will not fit in that hole.


 I understand what you are saying. I have no idea what size threads you have on your gauge probe. The Yanmar threads are 16mmx1.5 so you need an adapter from 16mmx1.5 to whatever threads you have on your probe. Does your gauge information tell you? Do you have a thread gauge? Brand and model of your gauge kit?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You also need to mount the sender as close to the thermostat area as possible to get a true reading, even in the top of the head, are there are not any plugs screwed into the head close by?.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

JCM said:


> I bought a Yanmar YM 1700 two months ago & have been making some improvements & performing the overall maintenance. I purchased a temperature gauge to add to the dashboard, dealer said the probe would go in the block where the old sending unit for the red light in the dash is. It will not fit there. I found another plug on the lower portion of the block a few inches past where the lower radiator hose connects to the block. I tried to put it there & it is not the correct size either. The dealer didn't know about that port hole & doesn't have any answers for me. Can anyone tell me more about this problem & I'm willing to purchase another gauge if necessary but it needs to be 2" in diameter to fit the hole I drilled in the dash for this one.


JCM, We have a parts manual here. Look at the top for the MANUALS tab. Then to the left TRACTORS and then CUT Sized Tractors. Scroll till you get your tractor model manual. 

The YM1700 is a popular machine and shares with other Yanmar machines too.


----------

